# 1930's Jazzy Halloween Music



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*
If you are looking for very vintage halloween music, look no further, here is the album:*

You can buy it @ Amazon. 

Here are just a few of the songs offered.....scary!

"The Ghost of Smokey Joe" Cab Calloway
"The Skeleton In The Closet" Putney Dandridge
"Minnie the Moocher at the Morgue" Smiley Burnette
"With Her Head Tucked Underneath Her Arm" Rudy Vallee & his Connecticut Yankees

Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013AUYNO/ref=sr_1_album_35_rd?ie=UTF8&child=B0013AU20E&qid=1276453000&sr=1-35


----------

